# Southbound in the morning



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

We will be in the nipple/131/elbow triangle tomorrow looking for fish. Holler at me on the radio if you want to share intel. I'll be on a 24 dark blue sea hunt with a white hard top. Good luck everyone

Fishboy

Rob


----------

